# momma cat moving kittens to my bed



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hii nice people.

I have a few questions. Sorry for the long text.I just wanna give details to know if you guys can answer me what lead to this behaviors.

My momma cat give birth one month ago. But there's some things i'd like to understand Haha.

First She woke me up kneading me and getting under my covers so i saw that her water broke She got up and i followed her to the nest...
There, even with two diferent nest for her in the house, the closet door open in case She found there was safer, and all set up for her xD She chosed the upper bed of a bunk bed we have in the spare bedroom hahaha 

i was scared of the location, and i tried to get her in my arms and put in the nest, but She jumped to the bed and....well i didn't wanted to stress her so she went into labor in there, i closed the bigger side of the bed with some plexiglass, and pillows on the inside, She had free access to get in/out but not the kittens. Ok...

Then when they were about two weeks, She took one day to move them....I woke up again to a surprise She carried one to my bed, more precisely under the cover right beside me.  i waited a little.Then moved the kitten again to the nest...a few hours later She moved them again, faster this time hahaahha She came and dropped one under the covers by my side, and rushed to get the other kittens one by one. I tried to put them in a nice nest on my wardrobe right beside my bed but She moved them aagain to my bed hahaha 

My bed has been their nest since then.it's a King size box bed so i didn't saw any hurt in letting her sleep again in her favorite place by my side and take care of the kittens at the same time, i made a barrier with pillows, like her nest in the bulk bed.everything ok,because i could watch her, help her when needed and take care of the kittens when the momma was away taking a break. 

But nooow....the kittens are walking, pouncing and exploring everything. Is Hard to keep them 'inside the nest area' with pillows and i'm affraid of them falling off the bed when they scape to explore the bed, of course! 
But...momma cat Still moves them to the bed if i put them in the nest inside the wardrobe (is really big by the way so is not lack of space i guess)

I just think, She really loves my bed and want the kittens to be in there too but... They need to explore and if they fall off i think they'll hurt themselves,they're too small yet.

What can i do with this thing of her not letting me put the babies on the floor/nest? 

And when will the kittens be able to jump on my bed from the floor without hurting themselves? I guess with some months but how much? My bed is 1,20m high


I guess i'll try to put some mid high things making a ladder-like climbing steps for them to climp up and down but i 'm still affraid of them falling down i guess they don't know how to land on their feet yet hahahahhahhaa


Thank you so much you who read this whole thing hahaha and thanks for ideas on how to solve it too xD 

Kisses

Since then


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I really know nothing about this but if you think they are too young and could potentially get hurt falling off the bed, move them all in a room and close the door so she has no choice. Just visit her and make it as comfortable as possible.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I second the vote for locking her up. Put her and kits in quiet and safe room (ideally with no high nest options) and shut her in. She'll be a bit upset, probably, but the kittens could definitely get hurt up high.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

me three


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is awfully cute that mama cat feels you are trustworthy enough to want to keep the kittens in the bed with you! But, I have to agree with the others. It is probably better to keep the little family in a room by themselves and visit with them as much as you want. Once they are big enough and more sure on their feet they can come back and hang out on the bed.


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Ooh sweeties thanks for the replies you guys are quick haha
I really think is cute her behavior mostly because i don't own her since a kitten to 'build up' this closeness wiith her XD only three months at most. Haha

And i'm really, really sorry i forgot to mention, my house is 'lounge-like' so the only doors we have here are the bathrooms of course (one of them are with her litterbox in it) in my bedroom (the one i'm with the cats) and the other bedroom my two guinea pigs live in it but, not in a Cage, that room is their Cage u know the bedroom has a little short gate in the door so i can leave the door open and they don't scape, but my cat is affraid of them She doesn't come near them , only if She jumps on the bed and stay there naping. 

I though about bloq the door but idk if i could bloq the whole door with something (idk what i could use) probably would be tricky to go in and my cat probably would be able to climb up and go out 

Guys i though about something today, what if i try to put the matress they where born on my room? Maybe their scent in it will keep my momma cat at easy and not try to move then to my high bed?!
I hope this works because i'll have some trouble taking it off of the bunk bed hahah if it didn't work i'll feel very sad '-' 
Hahaha
^~^


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenny,
Moving your bunk bed mattress is just a crazy enough idea...it may work!!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any chance you could get or borrow a guinea pig cage for a few weeks? Ii this is not feasible and you can't isolate your little crew, putting the mattress net to your bed may work. If not at least it will be a nice, soft landing pad for the babies if they fall. Is your bed against the wall? If not, try moving it against the wall so they don't fall on that side.


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeap it's against two walls and between my wardrobe and the bed there's a space of the right size of the matress, so now i'm excited to move it there for them, in the worst case they'll fall in a soft surface, and if momma cat likes it there it'll be a nice playpen for the kittens >u< i'll just have to close one of the sidés when i want to keep then in the matress.
I just don't know why i didn't tried it before hhhahaha tomorrow i'll arrange everything

I didn't consider the Cage thing for my piggies because she's afraid of them i guess She bites the bars, jumps and squee in an angry manner when inside one so i feel sorry because i don't want to stress my poor little pets, the one i have at himme is small just for quick trips to vet and friends house (to her piggie friend) 

(and guys just a quick help? How can i edit a reply or thread? there's a piece of text in the end of my original question that doesn't belongs there as you can see=/) 

Thank yoou again


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh you are a lucky one! Chosen and given the high honors of kitten watcher by mama! 
Love the story.  
What about putting your mattress on the floor ? Crazy idea, but can you store your bed frame elsewhere for a month or 2? 
Otherwise, i do think putting the bunked mattress on the floor is a good idea. Though, you
Will probably need to sleep on the floor, lol!
Enjoy your babies!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, either put the new family in a separate room or put your mattress on the floor. Those are the two logical choices it seems. One month old is such an adorable age! Probably my favorite. Just toddling around, just discovering the world and SO dependent. Just the best age for fostering, IMHO.


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

It worked people xD momma cat don't moved back the kittens and they're now taking a nap all around the matress haha is a huge and safe playpen for them i guess....

I think she actually liked it because She can take a good break from them where she likes in my bed without them pouncing at her.

Funny thing is that now i have a Fuzzy fluuffy cute little climber hahahahhaa he already climbed the side of the bed till he was up here in my bed two times hahaha he's so small yet climbing so high. Haha


I just hope it stays good as time pass by ^^ but for now everything is perfect, i'm sooo relieved because i don't fear them hurting themselves anymore =^w^=
I think they liked it too, they play with the matress fabric and climb in the folded part XD one of the girls are sleeping in it right now, may i post a pic of them?








XD









Thank yoou guys.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable! Glad That it worked out and mama can get a rest from the babies.


----------

